# AC Prowler Acceleration Lunge



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Could've swore I posted this thread on my phone but its not showing up anywhere. Anyways, my brother bought a 09 Prowler XTX 700 yesterday with 65 hours on it. He bought it with the stock tires/wheels but it also came with a set of 28" mudlites. As we test drove it, seems like the CVT needs to be adjusted or springs need to be changed. The prowler lunges forward with the press of the accelerator, it also lunges when you feather the throttle as well. I've driven another ACP 650 but i dont remember it lunging as hard as this one does. Maybe im just use to my smooth brute force but it seems like this one is locking up way to hard and takes too much throttle to get moving( when it does start moving it whiplashes you). Any tips, tricks or suggestion you might have to fix this?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like whoever had it put a different primary spring in it, and it has a bunch of stall now.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes sir that's what I was thinking. He is currently running the stock 26" goodyears and hasn't had time to swap out to the 28" mudlites. Do you think we will notice a difference once we install the taller tires? I'm unsure because I never swapped springs on the brute when I went up to a 27". Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hard to say on the cat... I'm sure you will notice a little difference. Only way to really know is crack it open and see whats in the clutches. Then find out what EPI suggests to run for a 28" tire and get their recommended springs.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Appreciate the help polaris. I think he'll try out the 28s and see how it is and we'll go from there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool keep us updated. we dont have a lot of cat info, especially not prowler... will be good to have a little clutching info around.


----------

